# Netgear WGR614 und Centrino Problem



## ziegomigo (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo einmal an Alle !

Habe folgendes Problem :

Möchte mit einem Toshiba M30 (Centrino) und einem Netgear Router (WGR614v1) ein Netzwerk aufbauen.
Doch sobald ich eine Verbindung habe, stürzt diese min. nach 5 min ab.

Habe bereit alle Firmware Versionen ausprobiert und habe sogar die Version 2.02 von Netgear bekommen. Eine Version 2.03 hab ich ebenfalls im Internet schon gefunden und es hilft einfach alles nichts!

Desweiteren hab ich alle Ratschläge die auf der Netgear Homepage zu finden sind befolgt und unzählige Foren durchforstet und keine nützlichen Ratschläge gefunden.

Habe auch noch Static-IP`s verteilt ,WEP Verschlüsselung deaktiviert ,den kanal auf 10 oder 11 gestellt und auch schon mit Toshiba in Verbindung gesetzt.

Es ist übrigens auch keín weiteres Netz in der Nähe!


Was bitte soll ich denn noch machen außer die Kiste aus dem 5. Stock werfen? Es kann doch bitte nicht sein dass ich auf meine Kosten den "Beta Test" der Firma Netgear sponsere , denn ohne Grund gibt es warscheinlich nicht 4 Versionen von diesem Router, und zick Firmware Updates !

So meine Frage an euch ist : Weiß jemand wie oder was ich im Menü alles ändern kann das es funktioniert oder gibt es evt. eine alternative gepachte Firmware ? Oder einfach irgendwas .....bitte!


Danke im Vorraus


----------

